# House of Horror tonight!!!



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 194298


For the past two nights I have been wanting to get a pic of some frogs but all I have encountered has been toads and some stick creation and now this grizzly scene!!!! All that is missing is Geckomans Gregory and I swear I will never be able to sleep again!!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome photo!


----------



## sookie (Apr 7, 2011)

EEEEEEWWWWWW....GROSS.
nothing more to say really,just thanks for tonights nightmare.love it when they book themselves in.hahahaha.what kind of spider is that?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 194299
Thanks I have been practicing a bit with the good old Canon..... but I realy was after a nice cool calming green tree frog.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

guzzo said:


> View attachment 194298
> 
> 
> For the past two nights I have been wanting to get a pic of some frogs but all I have encountered has been toads and some stick creation and now this grizzly scene!!!! All that is missing is Geckomans Gregory and I swear I will never be able to sleep again!!!!!



what an awesome yet terrifying picture!!! i think this guy even beats gregory... definately never going to sleep again!!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> EEEEEEWWWWWW....GROSS.
> nothing more to say really,just thanks for tonights nightmare.love it when they book themselves in.hahahaha.what kind of spider is that?


 
I know what you mean! It was myself I had to compose and not the photo. No idea what spider it is.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

what is it eating? omg who new spiders mouths opened soooooooooooo wide!!


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> what an awesome yet terrifying picture!!! i think this guy even beats gregory... definately never going to sleep again!!



Hey! at least it is not at your house haha


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a wolf spider. I have redbacks in my garden, so wolfies are nothing :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Hey! at least it is not at your house haha



very good point! hahahaha! Rather you than me.:lol:


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

It is still sitting there.....I don't know about spiders but it looks like it is sucking out its insides.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2011)

Gregory probably made me feel more uneasy than any other bug I've seen! something so odd about his eyes!

quite a find you got there with the photo!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 7, 2011)

guzzo said:


> It is still sitting there.....I don't know about spiders but it looks like it is sucking out its insides.


 

on second look yeah it does. that DOES NOT ease my mind at all. *searches for sleeping tablet*.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> Gregory probably made me feel more uneasy than any other bug I've seen! something so odd about his eyes!
> 
> quite a find you got there with the photo!


 
I agree Gregory takes the cake......I am happy with the photo but was after a good frog shot......I can hear them croaking outside but I think I will quit while im ahead and call it a night


----------



## MathewB (Apr 7, 2011)

This spider is probably gregorys Sith apprentice like in Star Wars! This isn't good news.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Everything else aside it was a great photo oppertunity and makes you realise that even in our back yards when the sun goes down there is such an amazing hive of activity predators and prey....fantastic.

* For the record i did go back out to check on it and that bug appeared to be just a shell so i am sure that spider sucked it dry.....can anyone confirm if this is how they eat???? I always thought spiders wrapped up their prey! It was quite a big bug too - about 3cm


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 8, 2011)

It depends on the spider, but most wrap their prey in threads for later; the way they eat is to inject toxins which basically turn the inside to slurry, then it's just insect/small animal smoothie for dinner. Nom nom nom...


----------



## guzzo (Apr 8, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> It depends on the spider, but most wrap their prey in threads for later; the way they eat is to inject toxins which basically turn the inside to slurry, then it's just insect/small animal smoothie for dinner. Nom nom nom...



This one must have been hungry. It is interesting though any idea how long spiders live for? Very general question I know


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

Most live about a year. Bigger species like Tarantulas, however, can live to be 10 years old.


----------

